# Sorry..no motor trade.



## Alex9066 (May 18, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm mainly hoping to get some input from any detailers who have units. I'm looking at hiring a unit for my business but am struggling to find anywhere that accepts the motor trade. Everywhere I look online in my area states no motor trade......its not as if I'm going to be chucking greasy mechanical parts or dropping oil on the floors.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

You can always contact the people advertising the unit and tell them what you intend doing with it . It may work .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

They are entitled to accept and deny whomever they desire, but it would be way more productive to contact them directly than asking here. As a business owner your first skill should be communication with potential partners, selling yourself


----------

